# Grand Canyon trip needs woman



## Jane (Jun 30, 2014)

We have an 8 person permit for the Colorado July 24-Aug 10th with one vacant spot. My daughter and I would very much like to find an experienced female rower to round out the group and provide backup. All the planning is done, and it's going to be a great trip with people from varied backgrounds, ages, genders and experience. 
Please email [email protected] or call 510.666.9222. 
Thanks!
Jane


----------

